# John Rambo



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

YouTube Video










a lot of violence would be considered an understatement.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 21, 2007)

is the movie called john rambo? Im thinking of getting it.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> a lot of violence would be considered an understatement.



damn, you're not kidding!

looks good though.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

Holy shit! Did you see where he rips out his neck?
Cool!


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

I guess these rappers will start using the line "pull a Rambo on your ass" again.


----------



## Gordo (May 22, 2007)

I guess a big gun at close range would turn you into a puddle of goo.  

I had my doubts, but now, I'm not sure.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 22, 2007)

yeah, when he shoots that guy in the jeep! The more I watch the preview, the more I want to see it.


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2007)

Damn even the splashes are extra violent, he shot the guy with an arrow and when he fell back into the water it looked like he did a cannonball from the highdive!!!!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Damn even the splashes are extra violent, he shot the guy with an arrow and when he fell back into the water it looked like he did a cannonball from the highdive!!!!



I thought the samething the first time I saw that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2007)

How GH'd is his face!?!?!


----------



## Yanick (May 22, 2007)

I think i heard an explosion when the guy hit the water, maybe it was a mine or something


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

Yeah his mug looks like shit, but he's 60 years old.  He still moves like a much younger man.  Doing  w/e gear he has done seams to have helped him a bit.  TO me, a guy looking at being 50 soon enough, the fat face is worth it.

Anyone have any input about his gear use?  What he uses, why, and the probable long range sides?


----------



## bio-chem (May 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah his mug looks like shit, but he's 60 years old.  He still moves like a much younger man.  Doing  w/e gear he has done seams to have helped him a bit.  TO me, a guy looking at being 50 soon enough, the fat face is worth it.
> 
> Anyone have any input about his gear use?  What he uses, why, and the probable long range sides?



do a google search. he was receantly caught in australia i think with some gear for personal use. he said it was a prescription for something


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

Saw that and the IM post about it.  Not really an answer to what I was asking though.  

There's are members here at IM who know answers that'd be better than what I'd be able to google.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2007)

Yanick said:


> I think i heard an explosion when the guy hit the water, maybe it was a mine or something



Yeah.

Kind of a gory trailer to show on tv...  Where would they show this trailer?

It looks really cool, but the gore does seem a bit..misplaced.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2007)

Yanick said:


> I think i heard an explosion when the guy hit the water, maybe it was a mine or something



It was an explosive-tipped arrow.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Saw that and the IM post about it.  Not really an answer to what I was asking though.
> 
> There's are members here at IM who know answers that'd be better than what I'd be able to google.



how would we know what he uses? all we know for sure is that he uses hGH because he got busted for it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

Prince said:


> *how would we know what he uses?* all we know for sure is that he uses hGH because he got busted for it.



Experience?  Guesstimation?  You know more than I do about gear and can sort it out pretty quick if you thought about it.  The answer would not be "He takes X amount of this and Y amount of that" ... it would be more like "He got busted with the HGH X so he prolly did some of Y as well".  Experience and guesstimation ...


----------



## zombul (May 24, 2007)

Movie looks awesome!


----------

